# Ribs, Hondo Act III, and Silver Skin



## pugger (Jul 7, 2008)

Finally completed my third effort last weekend in the Hondo, cooking 2 racks of ribs. All this in the last year. I know, that sounds bad, but my first effort in this pit was so dismal I was ready to return it to the store. 

For those familiar, this is an economical bbq pit w/ separate firebox. The pit requires modifications which are well published on the internet & which I performed. Except this time I undid 1 of the mods, pulling out the aluminum flashing which brought the exhaust pipe back up above the cooking grates.

The ribs pulled back away from the bone successfully & generally looked really good. And parts of the ribs were very good. 

I am curious about the comments I've seen in other threads about removing the silver skin? Is that the same as the skin all over the backside of the ribs? How would you remove it? Wouldn't all the ribs fall apart if you did? 

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 7, 2008)

The membrane (skin) can either be removed or left on.  Some people like the snap and cheweyness of the membrane, other don't.  Some think that if you remove the membrane you could wind up with dry ribs.  I have not found that to be true.

I usually remove it.  If I can't get a good grip on it, I just leave it on.  No big deal.

To remove it:  Insert a paring knife just under the membrane to get it started to remove.  Use a dry paper towel to help get a good grip on it and peel it off.

It is the skin-like part on the bone side of the ribs.  And "No" the ribs do not fall apart with it removed.


----------



## pugger (Jul 7, 2008)

*Thanks !!*

Thanks, I've been intrigued w/ that since I first read it. I suspect it might help the seasoning/rub to penetrate more, hope so anyway.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes.  If I'm applying a rub I try my best to remove it.  For best results, let the ribs sit for a few hours with the rub applied.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 7, 2008)

Most experienced pit masters suggest removing the membrane on the bone side of the ribs to allow marinades, seasoning..including smoke from flavoring woods, rubs, etc to penetrate the meat. Others opt not to remove it. IMO removal is the wisest course of action...I start in the middle, make a slight incision in the membrane, get it started (think getting a piece of scotch/cellophane tape started) then use a paper towel, cloth rag, or pliers to peel the membrane off. I prefer cat fish skinning pliers. No! The ribs will not fall apart. It's a quick and easy process requiring 1 1/2 minutes tops per slab of ribs...Less time than it took to type this post!!

Have Fun!!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep, what Jeeks said.... and UB.
The last couple of rack I cooked I left it on, mostly because the butcher had scored that skin with a knife. First time I ever saw that, and that would have made it a pain in the butt to peel off, so I didn't even try.
My panel of judges (me) could care less


----------



## JohnL (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm a big fan of dry ribs, so I also remove the membrane. This lets my rubpenatrate better I beleive. I usually rub mine down the night before cooking.


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 7, 2008)

I always remove the membrane too, so the flavors from the rub and smoke will penetrate from both sides.


----------



## pugger (Jul 10, 2008)

*Pics Anyone?*

Does anyone have pics illustrating removal?


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 10, 2008)

pugger said:


> Does anyone have pics illustrating removal?


 

YouTube - "How-To" - Remove Rib Membrane


----------



## pugger (Jul 10, 2008)

*Thank You !!*

LadyCook, thank you very much!! That picture was worth a thousand words.


----------



## pugger (Aug 4, 2008)

*Prologue*

Cooked Back Loin ribs & spare ribs yesterday. The baby backs were awesome!  I plan to try the spare ribs tonight so I'll let you know. Silver skin removed on both.

New homemade charcoal box worked like a champ. Difficult little sucker to make, but the pits should come with these things!


----------



## Caslon (Aug 6, 2008)

Definately news you can use.  Doh!  I just bought some $4.99 lb pork loin small ribs.
I already rubbed them down with seasoning..let them sit for 2 hours and shrunk wrap/froze them (for convienence).

No wonder the rub mix kinda slid off the back of the ribs.

Thanks much for that tip!

I wonder if they peel back the silver skin at all the big rib joints where they do 100+ lbs. a day in ribs.


----------



## pugger (Aug 6, 2008)

*Final Report*

I don't know what they do, but I'll sure be looking closer from now on - wherever I'm eating them. 

Had leftover spare ribs last night, and will have a few more tonight. I needed to let those cook longer. Skin was splitting when I picked the rack up, but bones weren't exposed enough. 

All in all, I won't be selling my pit on ebay/craig'slist/garage sale now. Going to think about labor day menu now.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 6, 2008)

Caslon said:
			
		

> I wonder if they peel back the silver skin at all the big rib joints where they do 100+ lbs. a day in ribs.


 
In days of old, when knights were bold, one could buy ribs from the packer/wholesaler with or with out the membrane (for a price) Not sure in todays market. I would guess so.


----------

